# Welches Datenbanksystem



## OnDemand (21. Nov 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege grad welches System für Java besser ist? MySql oder Postgres?

Sind die Methoden für Postgres die selben wie für MySql?

Freue mich über Tipps oder Erfahrungen.


----------



## JavaMeister (21. Nov 2014)

Die Auswahl der Datenbank ist für die Anwendung transparent. 

Beide Datenbanken haben eine jdbc Schnittstelle. 

Verstehe den Hintergrund der Frage nicht. Ist das hier eine lockere Diskussion oder musst du tatsächlich etwas entscheiden? In letzteren kommst du Ehh nicht herum zumindest einen Überblick über die Funktionen und Lizenzen der beiden Datenbanken herauszusuchen. 

Oder ist die Intention, dass wir das nun raussuchen?

Man sieht ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Joose (21. Nov 2014)

Grundsätzlich unterscheiden sich relationale Datenbanksystem nicht großartig. Auch was die SQL Syntax betrifft sind sich die meisten ähnlich.
Natürlich hat jedes seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Welches du nun einsetzt musst du selber entscheiden da je nach Anforderung an die Datenbank eine vielleicht besser geeignet ist als andere.


----------



## OnDemand (21. Nov 2014)

Ist denn eine von beiden performanter? Müsste mich zwischen einer der Beiden entscheiden, ja. Hintergrund ist Jira (Software), ich kann auf meinem Server keinen Mysql-Treiber installieren, nutze dafür Postgres und überlege jetzt ob ich nicht auch meine Programme auf Postgres schreiben sollte, damit ich eine "einheitliche Datenbanklandschaft" habe


----------



## JavaMeister (21. Nov 2014)

Ja dann reicht es ja via google die hundert Billionen Billionen Vergleichsstudien anzusehen.


----------



## Joose (21. Nov 2014)

Eine "einheitliche Datenbanklandschaft" ist sicherlich praktisch. Sind es aber alles eigenständige Programme ohne Zusammenhang ist es nicht notwendig, hier würde sich anbieten ja nach Anforderung das passende zu nehmen.

Es gibt im Internet genug Seiten welche die Performance von Datenbanken verglichen haben. Einfach mal danach googlen.


----------



## Maxi62 (1. Dez 2014)

Und schau dir auch mal Derby oder SQLite an, nach meiner Erfahrungen werden diese Datenbanken deutlich unterschätzt! Für viele Projekte ist Mysql einfach überdimensioniert!


----------

